# Upgrade to new(er) saw?



## ADK_XJ (May 22, 2015)

Hey all, looking for opinions and I know y'all got 'em - I'm trying to decide if I should just suck it up and get myself a new-ish chainsaw to complement my finicky old Stihl 041AV. It runs great and then it doesn't - that's pretty frustrating. Working full time, I only certain times to really work on my woodpile(s) and spending an afternoon tinkering with the saw is an afternoon I'm not putting away sticks for next burning season (and beyond).

I had the local Stihl guy (who refuses to work on old saws) quickly give me his assessment and he thinks my "ignition is breaking down." He said if that's the case I'm fighting a losing battle. The larger shop a bit further North will work it over but who knows if they don't tell me the same thing?

Meanwhile, I have lots of work to do around our property. What would you all do?

I'm thinking maybe I'll take the saw to the big shop up North and buy a 40-50cc modern saw, hope they get the old 041 working well enough to be held in reserve for the really big stuff.


----------



## Wildo (May 22, 2015)

Go for it and make sure it is pro grade if you want it to last as long as the other one did.  A good 50 cc pro saw will set you back $4-600 depending on brand. A good used ms261, 346xp, cs 2153, ps 5105 will all take good care of you for $400~.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 22, 2015)

ADK_XJ said:


> I had the local Stihl guy (who refuses to work on old saws) quickly give me his assessment and he thinks my "ignition is breaking down." He said if that's the case I'm fighting a losing battle.



I think this is his way of saying, "I don't know enough about these old ignitions to help you, and it's not worth my time to figure it out."  The ignition system might have a faulty compontent or be mis-adjusted, but it's not sick or depressed.  A lot of the 041's have points and condensers, which require some specialized knowledge to service.  The electronic ignitions on newer saws are dead-simple by comparison.

I've heard good things about 041's, but I haven't gotten to run one yet.  I own one, but it's in pieces waiting to be reassembled someday.  I have heard good things about them, but many parts are only available secondhand, and fewer and fewer mechanics are familiar with them.  If you aren't up for doing the repairs yourself, I think keeping it as a primary work saw probably doesn't make much practical sense.  In your case, it does sound like it's time to put it into semi-retirement.

A modern 40-50cc saw is probably going to be 5 pounds lighter, too.  You'll like that.


----------



## ADK_XJ (May 22, 2015)

This is tempting...











STIHL MS310 with NEW 390 MOTOR + 20" bar and 6 CHAINS! New motor has 2 hours on it and runs perfectly. Chains need sharpening but all still usable.

I'm selling because I just got a bigger saw and have 4 saws which is too many for me. I used this saw on my own property to cut approx. 4-5 cords a year since 2006 and it ran perfectly until I loaned it to someone who ran straight gas in it and seized it. I put a new carb on and a the new motor in for $140 and it runs great and a stronger than the stock 310. Also new gas cap last year - old one was leaking but new ones are made differently so should last.


----------



## ADK_XJ (May 22, 2015)

Jon1270 said:


> I think this is his way of saying, "I don't know enough about these old ignitions to help you, and it's not worth my time to figure it out."  The ignition system might have a faulty compontent or be mis-adjusted, but it's not sick or depressed.  A lot of the 041's have points and condensers, which require some specialized knowledge to service.  The electronic ignitions on newer saws are dead-simple by comparison.
> 
> I've heard good things about 041's, but I haven't gotten to run one yet.  I own one, but it's in pieces waiting to be reassembled someday.  I have heard good things about them, but many parts are only available secondhand, and fewer and fewer mechanics are familiar with them.  If you aren't up for doing the repairs yourself, I think keeping it as a primary work saw probably doesn't make much practical sense.  In your case, it does sound like it's time to put it into semi-retirement.
> 
> A modern 40-50cc saw is probably going to be 5 pounds lighter, too.  You'll like that.


I think you're probably right on your assessment there of his opinion and, yes, I worry my lack of ability to keep up with it without any of that specialized knowledge (or even close) is just tipping the scales toward something that at least my local Stihl repair shop will touch!


----------



## kevin j (May 22, 2015)

I would upgrade to a newer 50 mL class. 
 Then I would turn the old 41 into a project saw to learn a huge amount. If you start on this board or Arborside people will walk you through how to do pressure vacuum check to seals take the top end do rings and etc. you would end up with an 041 as a back up for bigger stuff and a huge amount of knowledge learned


----------



## Jon1270 (May 23, 2015)

ADK_XJ said:


> This is tempting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what you'll hear called a "homeowner saw," because it has a clamshell engine sitting in an all-plastic chassis.  It'll be less durable than a professional-type saw, and heavier in proportion to the power it produces.  Also consider that at $140 for the new parts he installed, the motor is a Chinese aftermarket of unknown quality, and the carb might be too.  It could be a decent machine but I would not buy it unless it were awfully cheap.  I looked it up on your local CL, and it's overpriced even if you did want one like it.

Kevin has a good idea about making the 041 into a project after you've bought a newish smaller saw to complement it.  If you give us an idea of how big the trees are that you usually cut, and a notion of your budget, then we can suggest a bunch of options.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 23, 2015)

(If you happen to be up in Glen Falls, though, you can grab this one for me and send it to Pittsburgh)


----------



## Oldman47 (May 24, 2015)

Definitely look at a new or near new pro grade saw. I own an old Stihl 026, a 50 cc pro saw, that still runs OK but recently bought a Husky 555, the bottom of their pro grade at 60 cc. The difference between the saws is night and day. From what I have been reading both Dolmar and Echo also make very nice pro saws at perhaps better prices than Stihl or Husqvarna.


----------



## drz1050 (May 24, 2015)

I have an Echo 590. Starts easy, and runs strong. I'm running a 20" bar, and have been burying it in beech lately without any problems.


----------



## ADK_XJ (May 24, 2015)

Jon1270 said:


> Kevin has a good idea about making the 041 into a project after you've bought a newish smaller saw to complement it.  If you give us an idea of how big the trees are that you usually cut, and a notion of your budget, then we can suggest a bunch of options.



Lots of good advice as expected. To answer the question of my main use: I'm cleaning up around an old farm that was neglected for the last 60-70 years. A decent amount of large deadfall hardwood that I've been trying to salvage first wherever possible before it rots completely (usually some 20" to 30" white oak or maples and cherry). As I get in front of that I'll be moving to picking out a few HUGE white pines that are overshadowing some of my sugar maples (I started a small syrup operation this year and plan to expand) and any of the less than ideally placed or dead/dying oak, ash or black cherry.

My wife's cousin also has probably 5-7 cord of green locust in 15-20 foot logs that I've been slowly chipping away at to put into the 3 year storage mix. Those range in width but are serious bastards to cut through when green. 

So, really it's about firewood with an emphasis on bucking stuff that's down or dead. I could spend up to $350 or a little more if it was a seriously good deal for better quality/feature. I like Stihl brand products but am not against considering others. I have at least 4 or 5 good 3/8 pitch chains and two bars that I'd obviously prefer to repurpose in another saw but that doesn't have to be a determining factor (most of the mid sized stihls I've looked at are .325?).

Welcome to suggestions. I've looked at Stihl Wood Boss (251 I think?), Husqvarna 55 and then some used stihls on Craigslist.


----------



## ADK_XJ (May 24, 2015)

Jon1270 said:


> (If you happen to be up in Glen Falls, though, you can grab this one for me and send it to Pittsburgh)
> 
> View attachment 158240



Where'd you see that? I'm not far from GF...I didn't see a rancher on Craigslist.


----------



## Osagebndr (May 24, 2015)

If you looking at spending $400 or so on a used saw get the echo 590 . Has a 5 yr warranty and costs $399.99 + tax new . A little work and you can have a CS 620 p. that's echoes pro saw. Aside from that if you determined to get a used saw I'd still look at 60cc . Might take a look at e-bay I thought I saw a change out kit for the 041 ignition to go from pts and coil to electronic ignition


----------



## Wildo (May 24, 2015)

If you keep the pines they will shade your sugar maples which will actually increase the length of your sugar season because the buds won't pop as soon as they would with more sun.  Sugars on a north slope produce the sweetest(highest sugar content) sap and run the longest before souring due to lack of sun and gradual temp rise.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 25, 2015)

ADK_XJ said:


> Where'd you see that? I'm not far from GF...I didn't see a rancher on Craigslist.



https://albany.craigslist.org/tls/5018851940.html

Needs a bit of work, or I'd be telling you to get it for yourself.  I think it might be a closed-port model, which is the more desirable version.


----------



## Ashful (May 25, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> From what I have been reading both Dolmar and Echo also make very nice pro saws at perhaps better prices than Stihl or Husqvarna.


Gotta disagree with this, oldman.  I've owned a few of each brand, minus Dolmar.  The Echo saws I've owned are dead reliable, but definitely lag Stihl and Husqvarna on performance (I.e. Power/weight ratio).

I watch what the pros use around here, and it's basically 100% Stihl.  Most of them put more hours on their saw per year, than the most dedicated wood burner will in a lifetime, so I'm happy taking from their experience.

Related, one arborist I know switched all of his crews from Husqvarna to Stihl, 5-6 years ago.  I asked him why, and he replied that he was using both brands for 3-4 years, and found the Husqvarnas just didn't hold up as well.  He was constantly fixing stuff like cracked plastic-wear, broken handles and chain brakes, etc.  he said he finds Stihl much more durable, but admitted they're equal on performance and run reliability.  He keeps 20-25 saws for his crews, changing out roughly every 3 years, to put some weight on his perspective.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 25, 2015)

ADK_XJ said:


> I have at least 4 or 5 good 3/8 pitch chains and two bars that I'd obviously prefer to repurpose in another saw but that doesn't have to be a determining factor (most of the mid sized stihls I've looked at are .325?).
> Welcome to suggestions. I've looked at Stihl Wood Boss (251 I think?), Husqvarna 55 and then some used stihls on Craigslist.



The thing you'll run into with re-using the 3/8"-pitch cutting equipment is that it's not going to work very well on saws smaller than about 60cc, which is right where that 041 is.  If you're looking for a saw that can use the same bars and chains that the 041 does, then you're looking to replace the 041, not complement it.  A significantly smaller saw that you'd use for lighter tasks while keeping the 041 for heavy stuff will use either .325 or 3/8 low profile chain.  So, I think you still need to answer that question of whether you want to go to the trouble of maintaining the 041, or just retire it and pick up a fairly direct one-size-for-everything replacement?

$350-ish isn't going to buy you a new Stihl that could handle your current bars and chains, so you're also going to have to decide whether to go with a used saw, or to go with another brand that can't use your existing equipment, or both.  My advice there is that you not give much weight to the continued use of your old bars and chains, because used bars and chains for any saw you're likely to get are going to be cheap and fairly easy to find through eBay or forums like AS.



Ashful said:


> Gotta disagree with this, oldman.  I've owned a few of each brand, minus Dolmar.  The Echo saws I've owned are dead reliable, but definitely lag Stihl and Husqvarna on performance (I.e. Power/weight ratio).
> 
> I watch what the pros use around here, and it's basically 100% Stihl.  Most of them put more hours on their saw per year, than the most dedicated wood burner will in a lifetime, so I'm happy taking from their experience.



FWIW, the only Dolmar/Makita I've run and worked on was the 6401 that I converted to a 7901, and it was a very fine machine in both performance terms and build quality.  I think their main shortcoming is not with the machines themselves but with their minimal dealer network.  Stihl beats the pants off everyone in terms of having a lot of small, widely-distributed dealerships that can service busted equipment quickly, which is a big deal for professional crews.


----------



## KenLockett (May 25, 2015)

ADK_XJ said:


> Where'd you see that? I'm not far from GF...I didn't see a rancher on Craigslist.


 I saw that one last night on Albany Craig's List.  He is selling because he thinks it might have carburetor problems.  Like you according to him it will run for a while then stop.  I am having the same problem and was looking when I saw this.  Might be a good deal if it just has bad fuel and/or carb simply needs adjustment/replacement.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 25, 2015)

KenLockett said:


> I saw that one last night on Albany Craig's List.  He is selling because he thinks it might have carburetor problems.  Like you according to him it will run for a while then stop.  I am having the same problem and was looking when I saw this.  Might be a good deal if it just has bad fuel and/or carb simply needs adjustment/replacement.



The 55 has an Achilles' heel, some plastic and rubber parts that sit between the cylinder and carburetor which are degraded over time by heat from the motor,  causing air leaks.  You can probably get the replacement parts for about $20, and the repair isn't terribly difficult.  Very common problem with an otherwise reliable model.


----------



## dougand3 (May 25, 2015)

Jon1270 said:


> I think it might be a closed-port model


Is model 55 normally closed port, whereas, 55 Rancher is more likely open port?

505 31 0751 is the impulse grommet - a SNEAKY air leak that can trash the top end.


----------



## ADK_XJ (May 25, 2015)

Wildo said:


> If you keep the pines they will shade your sugar maples which will actually increase the length of your sugar season because the buds won't pop as soon as they would with more sun.  Sugars on a north slope produce the sweetest(highest sugar content) sap and run the longest before souring due to lack of sun and gradual temp rise.


True if the maples were mature enough but these are saplings I'm trying to encourage to grow - Cornell Co-Op Ext came out and said the pines need to come out for the new stuff to fill in to production size. Plus, most of our pines have been ravaged by Pilated woodpeckers.


----------



## ADK_XJ (May 25, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Gotta disagree with this, oldman.  I've owned a few of each brand, minus Dolmar.  The Echo saws I've owned are dead reliable, but definitely lag Stihl and Husqvarna on performance (I.e. Power/weight ratio).
> 
> I watch what the pros use around here, and it's basically 100% Stihl.  Most of them put more hours on their saw per year, than the most dedicated wood burner will in a lifetime, so I'm happy taking from their experience.
> 
> Related, one arborist I know switched all of his crews from Husqvarna to Stihl, 5-6 years ago.  I asked him why, and he replied that he was using both brands for 3-4 years, and found the Husqvarnas just didn't hold up as well.  He was constantly fixing stuff like cracked plastic-wear, broken handles and chain brakes, etc.  he said he finds Stihl much more durable, but admitted they're equal on performance and run reliability.  He keeps 20-25 saws for his crews, changing out roughly every 3 years, to put some weight on his perspective.


I'm only familiar with one pro crew around here but this holds true for them - all Stihl and I'm sure it's as much to do with the other posters point about a distributed dealer network. There's 5 Stihl shops within 30 minutes of here that I know of.


----------



## ADK_XJ (May 25, 2015)

Jon1270 said:


> The thing you'll run into with re-using the 3/8"-pitch cutting equipment is that it's not going to work very well on saws smaller than about 60cc, which is right where that 041 is.  If you're looking for a saw that can use the same bars and chains that the 041 does, then you're looking to replace the 041, not complement it.  A significantly smaller saw that you'd use for lighter tasks while keeping the 041 for heavy stuff will use either .325 or 3/8 low profile chain.  So, I think you still need to answer that question of whether you want to go to the trouble of maintaining the 041, or just retire it and pick up a fairly direct one-size-for-everything replacement?
> 
> $350-ish isn't going to buy you a new Stihl that could handle your current bars and chains, so you're also going to have to decide whether to go with a used saw, or to go with another brand that can't use your existing equipment, or both.  My advice there is that you not give much weight to the continued use of your old bars and chains, because used bars and chains for any saw you're likely to get are going to be cheap and fairly easy to find through eBay or forums like AS.



Right, that makes sense. This really gets to the heart of my issue - should I just hold out to get my already 60cc+ pro-ish saw working and deal with the fact it's going to need attention? I don't really want to buy another pro level saw for $500+

It's those down periods when I can't even buck logs that make me think a smaller saw would be good to have around.

I think I'm answering my own question at this point...


----------



## mass_burner (May 25, 2015)

Jon1270 said:


> That's what you'll hear called a "homeowner saw," because it has a clamshell engine sitting in an all-plastic chassis.  It'll be less durable than a professional-type saw, and heavier in proportion to the power it produces.  Also consider that at $140 for the new parts he installed, the motor is a Chinese aftermarket of unknown quality, and the carb might be too.  It could be a decent machine but I would not buy it unless it were awfully cheap.  I looked it up on your local CL, and it's overpriced even if you did want one like it.
> 
> Kevin has a good idea about making the 041 into a project after you've bought a newish smaller saw to complement it.  If you give us an idea of how big the trees are that you usually cut, and a notion of your budget, then we can suggest a bunch of options.


An MS 390 is a "homeowner saw"? I guess everything is relative.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 25, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> An MS 390 is a "homeowner saw"? I guess everything is relative.



Only in the sense that it has a plastic chassis and a clamshell engine.  Not the best reason to associate it with homeowners, I know, but that seems to be the convention on most forums.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 25, 2015)

ADK_XJ said:


> I don't really want to buy another pro level saw for $500+
> It's those down periods when I can't even buck logs that make me think a smaller saw would be good to have around.



How about a $440 smaller pro-level saw?  I've never run one of these, but I've read really good things about them.

Honestly I should probably let others make recommendations for new saws, since I've never bought one.  I have  stable full of of excellent saws, but I bought them all used, cheap and most often broken.  It's really tempting to tell you that there are great deals out there on used machines, because there are, but shopping for them is awfully risky if you don't have significant experience working on them.


----------



## drz1050 (May 25, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Gotta disagree with this, oldman.  I've owned a few of each brand, minus Dolmar.  The Echo saws I've owned are dead reliable, but definitely lag Stihl and Husqvarna on performance (I.e. Power/weight ratio).



No argument about that... but for a firewood saw, I'll take an easy-starting and stone reliable one all day over something that will be fickle and/ or temperamental. If my saw breaks, I don't have 20 others to choose from like your pal with the company. For an only saw, I want a reliable one. 

I have a few motorcycles, including a few street-legalish (they have plates at least) race bikes... My daily rider? That's a 12 yr old almost stock bike. I know it won't let me down.


----------



## aansorge (May 25, 2015)

If this one is available (gotta be an error), get it now!  http://catskills.craigslist.org/for/5027893174.html


----------



## ADK_XJ (May 30, 2015)

Quick update here; had a small engine guy take a look at the saw yesterday, he fired it up to start and then it cut out completely at idle. Couldn't get it started again...he says he thinks it's the "coil" and was going to look into a replacement and get back to me. Sounds like a busy dude so I'm not sure when I'll hear back...

At this point I'm 3 weekends without a fully functioning saw and I've run out of other landscaping projects to tackle...so, I've decided to take the 041AV up to the Stihl dealer that's a little further away but says they work on the older models all the time. I'm going to leave the old Farm Boss with them and buy a new Farm Boss (MS 271) while I'm there and just be done with this nonsense. If they fix the older one, great and I have a hoss of a cutter in backup - if not, oh well, I got MORE than my money out of it over this last cutting season.


----------



## CTYank (Jun 2, 2015)

ADK_XJ said:


> Quick update here; had a small engine guy take a look at the saw yesterday, he fired it up to start and then it cut out completely at idle. Couldn't get it started again...he says he thinks it's the "coil" and was going to look into a replacement and get back to me. Sounds like a busy dude so I'm not sure when I'll hear back...
> 
> At this point I'm 3 weekends without a fully functioning saw and I've run out of other landscaping projects to tackle...so, I've decided to take the 041AV up to the Stihl dealer that's a little further away but says they work on the older models all the time. I'm going to leave the old Farm Boss with them and buy a new Farm Boss (MS 271) while I'm there and just be done with this nonsense. If they fix the older one, great and I have a hoss of a cutter in backup - if not, oh well, I got MORE than my money out of it over this last cutting season.



Living where you do, I'd sure not tie myself to any Stihl entity, not when you have one of the best Dolmar dealers in the East, over east a few miles on NY 29 (The Cutting Edge, in Greenwich.) At all levels, seems Stihl folks don't like competition, especially on pricing. Not so with Dolmar.

Got my PS-6100 there from Steve for $550. Try one vs a Stihl 36X, then look at the price tag. No brainer, IMHO. Not to mention that service access on Dolmars is far better, as is access/pricing on parts. The 59 cc Echo (Shindaiwa design) for $400 is a good option. The 61 cc Dolmar is a high-tenor beast. IMO. With excellent A/V besides.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 2, 2015)

Service access on Dolmar is better than Stihl?


----------



## TreePointer (Jun 2, 2015)

Jon1270 said:


> Only in the sense that it has a plastic chassis and a clamshell engine.  Not the best reason to associate it with homeowners, I know, but that seems to be the convention on most forums.



In my experience, it's more than that.

Let's look at two contemporary saws:  MS-390 (64.1cc) vs MS-361 (59cc).  However, there's a lot more to it than a simple displacement measurement.

390 = 4.4 hp, plastic chassis, clamshell crankcase, heavier overall weight, lower power-to-weight, rubber spacers antivibration

361 = 4.4 hp, magnesium chassis, split crankase, less bulky, about a pound lighter, greater power-to-weight, spring antivibration.

I can't find specs on fuel tank volumes, but I recall being able to cut much longer with with a 361 than with a 290/310/390 series (same fuel tank in all three).   About the only advantage the 390 had over the 361 was better max oil flow rate (361 is pretty stingy with oil).

Other characteristics that often appear in pro saws and sometimes not in homeowner/midgrade saws:  higher rpms (with or without limited coil), adjustable oiler, faster linear chain speed, better balance side to side, better low end torque.  With that being stated, lots of today's homeowner saws have some traditionally pro features.  For instance, you can buy a new Craftsman chainsaw with an adjustable oiler and spring antivibration technology.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jun 2, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> In my experience, it's more than that.
> 
> Let's look at two contemporary saws:  MS-390 (64.1cc) vs MS-361 (59cc).  However, there's a lot more to it than a simple displacement measurement.
> 
> ...



Sure, there are all sorts of smaller but potentially significant differences between what we typically call 'homeowner' vs. 'pro.'  I guess it would've been clearer to say that chainsaw forum conversations tend to categorize any saw with a clamshell motor as 'homeowner' model, regardless of any other features. Homeowner vs. pro is treated as binary distinction, so looking too closely muddies the water. I understood Mass_Burner's comment to mean that it was odd to associate a 64cc saw with typical homeowner use, and I thought he had a point.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Jun 2, 2015)

CTYank said:


> Living where you do, I'd sure not tie myself to any Stihl entity, not when you have one of the best Dolmar dealers in the East, over east a few miles on NY 29 (The Cutting Edge, in Greenwich.) At all levels, seems Stihl folks don't like competition, especially on pricing. Not so with Dolmar.
> 
> Got my PS-6100 there from Steve for $550. Try one vs a Stihl 36X, then look at the price tag. No brainer, IMHO. Not to mention that service access on Dolmars is far better, as is access/pricing on parts. The 59 cc Echo (Shindaiwa design) for $400 is a good option. The 61 cc Dolmar is a high-tenor beast. IMO. With excellent A/V besides.


I'm not against Dolmars and have heard good things from friends out the Greenwich way about this dealer you mention. Thing is, I have the larger Stihl dealer 10 mins from my work and a small one man shop 5 mins from my house.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Jun 4, 2015)

Well, just came back from the Stihl dealer up in Glens Falls - they're going to go over my old Farm Boss with a fine tooth comb to see what the deal is with the understanding that it's a 40-something-year-old piece of equipment and that I can't go broke fixing it.

In the mean time, I came home with a newer, younger model - she's a hell of a lot lighter, too! Stihl "Dealer Days" discount got me an MS271 Farm Boss 18" semi-chisel, 2 year warranty, pack of oil mix and a case for $501. Not what I expected to spend but I felt like I should make the right purchase not the easy (cheap) one.

Boy, the 041AV was jealous - I just told her this one has a lot more plastic:


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 4, 2015)

Time to go get that puppy dirty.


----------



## Diabel (Jun 4, 2015)

Congrats!
Christmas comes early for you...

Way too clean, hurts the eye.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh, it's set for a workout this weekend; my brother in law had a cluster of mature box elders come down in a storm last week that I need to go cut and carry, I've got the remnants of two 100+ foot white pines that need to be added to my shoulder season supply and there's a whole mess of oak, maple and ash limbs thicker than my leg scattered along the road frontage of our property from National Grid trimming along the power lines early this Spring.

Next weekend I go back to a 10 foot high stack of black locust logs that I'm migrating from my wife's cousin's horse pasture back home.

It's gonna be fun...


----------



## Osagebndr (Jun 5, 2015)

Doesn't sound like your wood poor or anything. It's a fast cutting little saw congrats!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 5, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Service access on Dolmar is better than Stihl



Said no one ever


----------



## Ashful (Jun 5, 2015)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Said no one ever


Exactly.  Well... no one except CTYank, that is.


CTYank said:


> Got my PS-6100 there from Steve for $550. Try one vs a Stihl 36X, then look at the price tag. No brainer, IMHO. Not to mention that service access on Dolmars is far better, as is access/pricing on parts.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Jun 6, 2015)

Put the new Farm Boss through a "light warm up" with the remnants of a 120' white pine - I was pretty impressed with the results:


----------



## Wildo (Jun 7, 2015)

ADK_XJ said:


> Put the new Farm Boss through a "light warm up" with the remnants of a 120' white pine - I was pretty impressed with the results:
> 
> 
> View attachment 158652



There's a piece in the back that you missed or are you saving that for the 041?


----------



## ADK_XJ (Jun 7, 2015)

Wildo said:


> There's a piece in the back that you missed or are you saving that for the 041?


Ha, in fact I am - that's my "come on home '41" log. I also ran out of time in that cutting session...


----------



## ADK_XJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Just talked to the guys at the big Stihl dealer who have my old Farm Boss - they tried her out and saw all kinds of flooding (my experience, too), so they're replacing the fuel diaphragm and holding out hope that will bring her back to life. Even just so that I can use her a couple times a season for the really big cuts I'd be pretty happy.

Meanwhile, the new little(r) MS271 has been coming into her own. Did another cord or so of black locust, cut up some storm-fall sugar maple limbs and even got a little fancy and cut some rough sawn boards down to size for a trellis to put in our raspberry patch. Starts literally every single time (so far) on the second pull and with one short, half pull after she's warm. Very glad that I just went ahead and grabbed the newer model for reliability, my arms/shoulders/wrists are happy with the (much) lighter cutter, too.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey all, so if anyone is still following along I need some input on locating aftermarket parts for my old 041AV. Specifically I need to source a new coil. Spoke with the guys up at the big Stihl dealer who've had my old Farm Boss for the last couple months and they say they replaced the fuel pump and diaphragm and starts/runs well but is cutting out at the top end due to a dying coil.

I've heard that the ignition systems on these things is a losing game but that was from the small time Stihl guy who refused to work on my saw. Is there any hope that I can find a good aftermarket coil for the old girl and bring it back to life?

The techs at the big dealership said they'll put it in but they don't get into ordering parts from eBay or whatnot.


----------



## Wildo (Jun 29, 2015)

ADK_XJ said:


> Hey all, so if anyone is still following along I need some input on locating aftermarket parts for my old 041AV. Specifically I need to source a new coil. Spoke with the guys up at the big Stihl dealer who've had my old Farm Boss for the last couple months and they say they replaced the fuel pump and diaphragm and starts/runs well but is cutting out at the top end due to a dying coil.
> 
> I've heard that the ignition systems on these things is a losing game but that was from the small time Stihl guy who refused to work on my saw. Is there any hope that I can find a good aftermarket coil for the old girl and bring it back to life?
> 
> The techs at the big dealership said they'll put it in but they don't get into ordering parts from eBay or whatnot.






Arboristsite.com

 post an ad in the trading post.   I think that model may still be made for foreign markets,  specifically where there are no e regs and they are mowing rainforest(central/south America/south asia)  Over on AS someone will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Wildo (Jun 30, 2015)

Found it @   http://www.lilredbarn.net/Stihl-041AV-Ignition-Coil-and-Chip-s/51153.htm

I got the piston for my 2152 from them.  Low price and fast shipping.  ($40 and on my porch in 3 days)


----------



## ADK_XJ (Jul 1, 2015)

Wildo said:


> Found it @   http://www.lilredbarn.net/Stihl-041AV-Ignition-Coil-and-Chip-s/51153.htm
> 
> I got the piston for my 2152 from them.  Low price and fast shipping.  ($40 and on my porch in 3 days)


Sweet. Thank you - strangely enough I also just found one of these at the small time Stihl dealer right up the road who wouldn't work on my saw BUT has the exact part I need! Go figure.


----------



## Wildo (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow!  They suck x2... Had the part yet wouldn't work on it?  Must  be rich and not need $$.......Stihl?


----------



## Osagebndr (Jul 1, 2015)

That is pretty sick of them. But the 041 is a nice saw . Good thing you got what you needed to fix it


----------



## ADK_XJ (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, in the continuing saga of getting my old 041AV up and running I think we've finally hit an end point. Since my last post when I had purchased a new ignition coil I learned from the Stihl shop that part of the problem was the original electronic ignition had been modified. I guess they didn't realize this until they went to put in the new ignition and saw different connectors than standard? They said I'd have to find an original "reducer" and then they MIGHT be able to get it back to factory. Would probably take another 2 hours of work or $140 more in repair (on top of close to $150 already performed with no success).

Either way, it sent me on a tailspin of what to do. Should I try to sink more time and $$ in this aging saw that I had ALREADY mostly replaced with the new MS271? The guys at the repair shop have been nice but extremely slow moving on repairs and getting back to me...they weren't making any promises that it would even work after they were done. I am definitely NOT made of money.

I decided to back off and just not do anything else for a month or so and see what they said. Well, turns out that might have been the best course of action. I stopped in the shop on Friday and wouldn't you know they tell me they had since found the right reducer and all the other parts to re-assemble the factory ignition setup and they were almost done rebuilding it. Apparently I'll have my old Farmboss back by next week..:

Only question is, what's all this going to cost me? I didn't direct them to make there final repairs, they just moved ahead. Let's hope we're not breaking the $300 mark but I sure do want my old girl back.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 28, 2015)

What it will cost you is best known by the repair shop.  Contact them ASAP to let them know you'd like an estimate before going ahead with any more work.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Sep 28, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> What it will cost you is best known by the repair shop.  Contact them ASAP to let them know you'd like an estimate before going ahead with any more work.


Right. So, my earlier comment probably sounds a little silly - basically they've anticipated another $140 worth of work to bring this thing back. I never said "don't do it" and it just struck me as funny that I had to stop it into the shop to find out they were still chipping away at my saw in my absence.


----------

